# New to coffee first bean order



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just ordered from rave coffee as recommend on here this is what i got? What you guys think?

Serrano Superior

- Weight: 250g

- Grind Type: Whole Bean Cbn-Ser-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.85 £4.85

Suarez

- Grind Type: Whole Bean

- Weight: 250g Col-Sz-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.20 £4.20

Doyo

- Grind Type: Whole Bean

- Weight: 250g Eth-Doyo-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.50 £4.50

Fazenda Pantano Bourbon

- Grind Type: Whole Bean

- Weight: 250g Brz-Faz-Boub-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.40 £4.40

Hunda Oli

- Weight: 250g

- Grind Type: Whole Bean Eth-Hunda-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.50 £4.50

Mocha Java

- Grind Type: Whole Bean

- Weight: 250g Moc-Java-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.20 £4.20

Signature Blend

- Weight: 1kg

- Grind Type: Whole Bean Sig-Roasted-Coffee 1 £12.95 £12.95

Fudge

- Weight: 1kg

- Grind Type: Whole Bean Fdg-Roasted-Coffee 1 £14.50 £14.50

The Italian Job

- Grind Type: Whole Bean

- Weight: 1kg Ital-Jb-Roasted-Coffee 1 £9.50 £9.50

Sparkling Water Decaf Blend

- Weight: 250g

- Grind Type: Whole Bean SWD-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.50 £4.50

Gisuma Red Bourbon

- Weight: 250g

- Grind Type: Whole Bean Rwd-Roasted-Coffee 1 £4.50 £4.50

with degassing valve

- Multi: 5 rvc-41 1 £2.00 £2.00

Pic is blurry dont no why so i copy n paste


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's a big old order!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

5kg of coffee! You must be as high as a kite

However £74 quid for all that delivered, you have to hand it to Rave, crack 'in value

I sure you will enjoy it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that 5 kilos? I suppose you can get through quite a lot when starting out. I'd usually recommend a kilo or two of one bean type to begin with.

Some good choices on there. Fudge is a favourite, and I like the Gisuma Red Bourbon.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

As a general gauge, what's the best/most forgiving/tasty bean to get yourself dialled in from year 0?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow!

Rave will love you!

I hope you have a few friends to help drink all that, or some good storage ideas!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not even a months worth there!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How will you use all that coffee??????

I'm sure that will get you started but I'd really recommend ordering small and often so it stays fresh, after about 5/6 weeks that coffee will be stale.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Not even a months worth there!!


Ever have problems sleeping CC ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No but I do have friends that like tom pop round for coffee!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You should start charging if they consume that much.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you ordered far too much coffee is much too small amounts. Next time order 2 x 500g lots of a couple of coffees, or at least keep to the minimum free shipping value. Then dial them in and get to know them properly.

Where do you live in the country?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

At the risk of being shot down in flames by some, I do wonder if you may need to freeze some for later use. This has been discussed in a number of threads here


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> At the risk of being shot down in flames by some, I do wonder if you may need to freeze some for later use. This has been discussed in a number of threads here


Well if he doesn't it will be shite when he gets to using some of it, so there is not much downside to freezing it.....even if I think freezing coffee is a bad idea, it might be worth the risk.


----------



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

I must wanted to try loads of different flavours so if i dont like some i can allways get rid of it when it gos stale

i didt no it only last a few months b4 it gos off.

well im learning everyday lol

the ones i ordered 1kg was the most popular maybe i should of orderd 250g bags

so how long dose it last? Any links to any threads about freezing beans


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rave beans will come with a label on which is a roasting date. Beans are generally considered to be at their best anywhere between 5 to 14 days after roasting. Their taste certainly changes over that time. Have a search for terms such as storage' or 'freeze'.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcross13 said:


> I must wanted to try loads of different flavours so if i dont like some i can allways get rid of it when it gos stale
> 
> i didt no it only last a few months b4 it gos off.
> 
> ...


If you're starting out then you'd be better off with with a kilo of the same bean as you'll have to change the grind setting for different beans.

I freeze beans if I have too many and I think they're ok. I send to decant them into tuperware boxes that hold about 80g at a time.


----------



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

I changed my ordered th 3kg bags for 250g bags they said they will give me a refund

so im best freezing most of them then

how many gram makes a cup of coffee?

Really have to change the grind setting for diffrent beans is this hard to do?

think i jumped in at the deep end on this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes different beans and different roasts levels of the same beans will need different grind settings

A as beans age they will need different Grind settings

If you change the amount dosed of the same beans , it could need different grind settings

How much coffee to make espresso depends on your tastes and your baskets

Anywhere from 14g to 21 g ...

Try this to start ......

Get some scales that got to 0.1 g

Weigh in a dose say 16 g for a standard double non pressurised basket .

Weigh out an extraction 24-26g ( around 1.6 x your dosed weigh ) - don't aim for a volume of 2 oz

Aim for 25-30 seconds

If too fast ( sourish ) grind finer same dose

If too slow ( bitterest ) coarsen the grind for the same dose

Time from when you switch the pump on ...

Try and keep tamp the same pressure ( doesn't need to be30 lbs just the same each time ) and the coffee level in the basket


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

A standard double is 14/15g of coffee in the portafilter basket but most on here do 18/20g.

You certainly need to do some more reading but when the kit arrives it will make things much clearer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

20g in a standard gaggia double basket will be quite a lot of coffee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ironcross13 said:


> I changed my ordered th 3kg bags for 250g bags they said they will give me a refund
> 
> so im best freezing most of them then
> 
> ...


If you got 3kg and your keen, then you will probably burn through a Kg in 1 week, getting the grind sorted and getting it right for the machine, coffees for you friends, neighbours, milkman and door to door salesman. As the excitement wears off, you will realise you got 2 more 1kg bags of different beans and want to try them.

My advice, stick just 1 kg that's unopened in the freezer. When you freeze, squeeze all the air you can outta bag through the 1 way valve, seal it with sellotape and then bung it in the freezer.


----------



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes different beans and different roasts levels of the same beans will need different grind settings
> 
> A as beans age they will need different Grind settings
> 
> ...


Ive got scales that dont go to 0.1 only 1 these will work

so how will i no what setting to use?



DavecUK said:


> If you got 3kg and your keen, then you will probably burn through a Kg in 1 week, getting the grind sorted and getting it right for the machine, coffees for you friends, neighbours, milkman and door to door salesman. As the excitement wears off, you will realise you got 2 more 1kg bags of different beans and want to try them.
> 
> My advice, stick just 1 kg that's unopened in the freezer. When you freeze, squeeze all the air you can outta bag through the 1 way valve, seal it with sellotape and then bung it in the freezer.


yeh looking forward to makeing some coffee

Ive got all 250g bags now to try different flavours should i freeze the ones im not useing? I got 11 250g bags


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id get some scales that go to 0.1

your current scales will round up for down

you could be dosing 16.5 or 17 g

0.5 g difference in dose can make a big difference in how long the extraction takes and how it tastes

More importantly you won't be dosing consistently to start with

You could be changing your grind and dose ( without knowing it due to rounding up and down of scales ) at the same time and therefore not knowing which one is effecting the taste and extraction

Jewellery scales can be got from ebay for £5 . Id recommend getting some .


----------



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

Will order some. Allso hats the max you can keep beans for? Would feel bad throwing away some if they go off,

yeh okay... Any guides on how to make coffee

like how will i no how to use it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ironcross13 said:


> Will order some. Allso hats the max you can keep beans for? Would feel bad throwing away some if they go off,
> 
> yeh okay... Any guides on how to make coffee
> 
> like how will i no how to use it


Your asking how to make coffee??

And you just purchased 5kg!


----------



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

No i changed my order to all 250g bags so got 2750g i wanted to try different flavours out i no i wont like some so will not use them all

yeh could do with links to a stater vid or guid


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Your asking how to make coffee??
> 
> And you just purchased 5kg!


No shame in asking for help at any time in the coffee journey , and you can't make coffee without beans !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What equipment have you got? espresso machine, drip/pour over, aeropress, other?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No shame in asking for help at any time in the coffee journey , and you can't make coffee without beans !


Absolutely, but maybe its just me, i read as much as i can before i purchase anything..


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

I easily got through a kg messing a round and dialling in, I am very new to this!

Thankfully it was all given to me by Bella Barista.

Have now got some Signature from Rave and will stick to that one blend for a while.

Incidentally, it was roasted on 31/3 how long should I leave it before grinding?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beanie Man said:


> I easily got through a kg messing a round and dialling in, I am very new to this!
> 
> Thankfully it was all given to me by Bella Barista.
> 
> ...


About 10 more minutes


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would have cracked them yesterday, had a taste, then another today and compared!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd leave it 7,days minimum. Better at 10,days rest if you can.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL! £74 of beans?!?!!? To be honest mate, I would crack into those after 3-4 days rest because if you leave it to the normal 7-10, you're cutting down that window of consumption massively @ 5kg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol forgot there was 7 kg.....


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks. I have some (more free!) beans from Caravan in the hopper at the moment will hit the Signature when that's gone. Monday then....


----------



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

Eureka mignon, gaggia classic

looking for guides on how to make coffee how to grind propa and ghow fine.. How much coffee to use?

still waiting for my gaggia classic so not had chance to use it yet


----------



## ironcross13 (Mar 27, 2014)

I did change my order to 2750g all 250 bags still alot of coffee :/

but will freeze some


----------

